# Pro Cut PM30 kit



## Livnpaintball (Nov 27, 2019)

So I’m doing my conversion and I got the PRO CUT kit. I will say the brackets are nice but there is one thing that bugs me. Why would you put a $1 radial bearing where a quality axial bearing should be? Am I crazy? Every bearing in my brackets are the PGN 6002 2RS which cost $10 for 10 on Amazon. Really?


----------



## Livnpaintball (Nov 29, 2019)

I used the wrong term, it should be Angular not Axial.


----------

